# Spear Fishing in the Bay?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I was just wondering as I cannot find any information on spear fishing in the bay and being legal? All I could find is no more then 300ft of someone swimming? I think it's illegal but there isn't too much in FL that is legal anymore.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

noone really swims in the bay. maybe in the bayous but not in the bay. lol. i think its legal, i do it all the time at the mouth of bayou grande on those rocks. just be careful


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure if spearfishing itself is illegal but obviously a lot of fish that live in the bay are illegal to spear.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spear 'em!!!*

Shoot alot of gags,flounder,snapper(in season). Dive on peak high tide with currant slack. Hit the bouys in the area of the bay closest to the pass. Follow the anchor chains to the bottom and out to the huge concrete blocks that hold 'em in place. Check close around any structure on the bottom for "fatty flatties" :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It's legal.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Last time I dove was in Mexico Beach on the reef balls, LOADED with ARS, but it was Aug. and they were out of season at the time. Did hit some balls that were loaded with black (mangrove) snapper and shot those. Made sure I kept out of the way of a GIANT goliath grouper, 6'+.

Tod


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

You may *NOT* spearfish (excluding bowfishing and gigging):
■ Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of
a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.
■ Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.
■ Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea—(except for the
last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.)
■ For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law.
■ In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Department of Environmental Protection, Division of Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) 

The following is a list of species which are prohibited for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed which are managed by the Commission, and those not managed by the Commission are allowed to be harvested by spearing.
• Billfish (all species)• Spotted eagle ray• Sturgeon • Manta ray
• Sharks • Bonefish • Tarpon • Goliath grouper
• Snook • Blue crab • Nassau grouper• Spotted seatrout
• Red drum • Weakfish • Stone crab • Pompano
• African pompano• Permit • Tripletail • Lobster
• Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean)


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

In addition, regarding Gulf Islands National Seashore . . .
5. No spear fishing is permitted from 200 feet east of the Fort Pickens fishing pier, to 300 feet west of the last rock jetty in Pensacola Pass. Spear fishing is prohibited in the Perdido Key jetties and in the vicinity of swimming beaches. Explosive or power heads are prohibited.
6. No diving or swimming is permitted within 100 feet of the Fort Pickens fishing pier.


*I only included this information because every time I go to the jetties at Destin I OFTEN see people being arrested for spearfishing along the jetties!*


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad I never shot any sheephead by the jetties 5 years ago


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Glad I never shot any sheephead by the jetties 5 years ago


Oh Clay....:whistling::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

At one point, Escambia Bay south of the I-10 bridge was considered salt water -- and waters north of the bridge were considered fresh water. Is that still the case?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

i KNOW IGNORANCE AIN'T AN EXCUSE rON..BUT HONESTLY BACK THEN..BEIN A FRESH YANKEE FROM DETROIT..i DIDN'T (damn caps lock button) even know what a jettie was. Was only my second time to or in the pass, I called every body of water around here "TheOcean"..didn't know what the sound, bay, bayous, pass, or Gulf was.

Few months after that DKdiver and Rocklobster told me I could borrow there little boat that was at BAy St on the sound, to take my visiting aunt out for a ride.

Bout halfway across the sound, and with a foot of water in the boat..I frantically call Michelle and tell her her "boat's broke".

She ask if I put the plugs in. What plugs I asked her????

Boy I sure think I've smartened up...jus a little since then.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to shoot sheephead under the shalimar bridge a bunch in high school, never knew it was illegal.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay I am sitting down here in Key West catching Lobster and enjoying the 74 degree weather in shorts and a t shirt. I saw your post and remembered the post you made about the sheepheads you speared and couldn't resist poking a little fun at you. I will be back in pensacola maybe in a week or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...I know Ron...actually I was pokin fun at my self when I brought it up...thought that would give some of ya a laugh.

You have a blast down there...don't get sunburnt!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

So i wanna dig this up a little. Specifically what is a jetty. I guess the real question is. If i suit up tomorrow and hop in the water from the beach (perdido) and shoot some dang fish; is it wrong?

???


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Clay ? Sealark ? anyone ?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The regs posted above are the rules. A jetty is a pile of rocks going into the water (usually for several hundred feet) and is used for controlling the water route, hence limiting erosion of the shore. Basically, if you are not on Pickens or Mc'Ray or around a fishing bridge or pier, you are good to go. But, you cannot shoot redfish or sea trout. You can shoot sheepies, spades, flounder, mangrove, croaker, mullet, etc.


----------

